# [SOLVED] New Graphics Card but No Display!!



## XiMitchHD

Hi guys,

I recieved my new Nvidia PX8800 GT 512MB graphic card yesterday to replace my nvidia 7300 LE 256MB one. 

I install the new graphics card correct, give it power via a 6 pin cable and the fan turns on but no display anywhere, not at boot, not later on, never. So I figured the card may be broken so I tried it in my downstairs computer and it worked! It displayed. The only conclusion I have come to is that the computer it doesn't work on has an on-board sound card which I cannot find to disable. I have been onto device manager and onto display but its only showing the working graphics card I have in at the moment.

I am now really stuck what to do, I have gone into BIOS and then into integrated peripherals and had a go at dis-abling a few things but no joy there. I've taken out the CMOS battery for a good two minutes and no luck. Also the power cant be a problem because theres more power in the computer it doesn't work in, than the one it does.

Has anyone got any suggestions on what i should try next? I'm more than willing to give them a go.


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Post the make/model of the PC, If custom built post the specs

Motherboard-CPU-Power Supply brand/wattage

Check the BIOS for an option to disable onboard graphics or set the PCI-e as primary display


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Custom built computer:

Operating System
MS Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit SP2
CPU
Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 @ 2.13GHz 
Conroe 65nm Technology
RAM
2.00 GB Single-Channel DDR2 @ 333MHz (5-5-5-15)
Motherboard
Micro-Star MS-7255 V2.0 (CPU 1 )
Graphics
32LG7000 ([email protected])
256MB GeForce 7300 LE
Hard Drives
488GB Seagate ST3500641AS ATA Device (SATA)
Optical Drives
ATAPI DVD A DH20A1P ATA Device
Audio
High Definition Audio Device
Power
550Watts 

UPDATE:
Took computer downstairs and plugged into monitor with new graphics card in. No display on the graphics card input and no display on the on-board card so looks like it auto disables the on-board one. PCI-E is set to primary but still no luck.


----------



## FlyingScotsman

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

I had a problem like that several years ago, where I had a brand new PCI-e graphics card that would not work no matter what I tried. Not sure why your BIOS wont give you back the onboard card, but it's possible it isn't recognizing that the option is turned on. My problem was that the PCI-e slot was bad. Will your old graphics card run in the same configuration if you put it back in and tell the BIOS to use the external card?


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

My old graphics card still works when installed back into my computer. Also the on-board graphics works but only when there isn't a graphics card in the PCI-E slot. I have found out it automatically disables when there is a card in the PCI-E slot.


----------



## A1tecice

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Took me a good while to find information about your motherboard
HERE
For anyone else that wants it.

I wasn't sure if your PCI slot was x16 or not. but it seems as if it is .

Could we please get the make and model of your 550W PSU, it may be the route of your problems .


----------



## Tyree

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

550W would be sufficient for the 8800GT if it's good quality.
Brand Name & Model Number of the PSU and Brand of the GPU.
Can you try the GPU in another PC to insure it's good?


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Honestly the PCU is fine, i think its enough to power my graphics card because the computer that the graphics card does work in has less power than the one it doesn't. Please any more suggestions? The fan still powers anyway.


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Emailed leadtek and this is what they said:

*Thank you for your inquiry*

*It seems to be a compatible issue between MS-7255 and PX8800GT. We think the MS-7255 can not recognize the 8800GT correctly as a primary VGA.*

*We recommend you can try to update your motherboard’s BIOS to the possible latest version then test again.*


I have taken their advice into account but i cannot find the damn update!! Anyone willing to help?*
*


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Been on Micro Star website and searched in 7255 because thats my model of motherboard and it came back with these results

MSI UK ? Mainboard

Should i download the bios update on any of them?


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Someone please help me update my BIOS. Heres all my motherboard information:

Manufacturer Micro-Star
Model MS-7255 V2.0 (CPU 1)
Version To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Chipset Vendor VIA
Chipset Model P4M900/CN896/VN896/PT890
Chipset Revision 00
Southbridge Vendor VIA
Southbridge Model VT8237A
Southbridge Revision 00
System Temperature 28 °C
BIOS
Brand American Megatrends Inc.
Version V5.0
Date 01/05/2007
Voltage
CPU CORE 1.264 V
MEMORY CONTROLLER 1.592 V
+3.3V 3.328 V
+5V 4.968 V
+12V 12.713 V
VIN5 0.096 V
VIN6 0.096 V
PCI Data
Slot UNKNOWN
Slot Type UNKNOWN
Slot Usage Available
Bus Width 32 bit
Slot Designation AGP
Slot Number 0
Slot PCI
Slot Type PCI
Slot Usage In Use
Bus Width 32 bit
Slot Designation PCI1
Slot Number 1


----------



## Tyree

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*



XiMitchHD said:


> Honestly the PCU is fine, i think its enough to power my graphics card because the computer that the graphics card does work in has less power than the one it doesn't. Please any more suggestions? The fan still powers anyway.


Your PSU is OK fine "if" it's a good quality unit. 
Not posting the Brand & Model Number, as requested, prevents us from effectively assisting you.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*



XiMitchHD said:


> Someone please help me update my BIOS. Heres all my motherboard information:
> 
> Manufacturer Micro-Star
> Model MS-7255 V2.0 (CPU 1)
> Version To Be Filled By O.E.M.


Is your PC OEM (Dell-HP-etc.) or a custom build?


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Posted the specs ealier in the thread. Its a custom built computer,

Custom built computer:

Operating System
MS Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit SP2
CPU
Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 @ 2.13GHz 
Conroe 65nm Technology
RAM
2.00 GB Single-Channel DDR2 @ 333MHz (5-5-5-15)
Motherboard
Micro-Star MS-7255 V2.0 (CPU 1 )
Graphics
32LG7000 ([email protected])
256MB GeForce 7300 LE
Hard Drives
488GB Seagate ST3500641AS ATA Device (SATA)
Optical Drives
ATAPI DVD A DH20A1P ATA Device
Audio
High Definition Audio Device
Power
550Watts


----------



## FlyingScotsman

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

As mentioned in previous posts, what is the brand name and model number of your power supply? It is possible that your other computer has a higher quality PSU and will function far better than the other, even though it is a lower wattage.


----------



## dai

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

your 12v line is well out of specs on the figures you posted

take the side off the case and post the make and model from the label


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Here is a picture of my PSU. I think the make is a EZCOOL Super Silent and the model number is ATX-550. 

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/2451/imag0108tb.jpg


----------



## A1tecice

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

EZCOOL are a very shoddy make of PSU. I even doubt if that is 550W capable (or for any length of time).

It might be worth looking for a quality replacement after we exhaust every other possibility. Please read our post about Power supplys. It can be found HERE

EDIT: is this a replacement PSU from your previous as on the side of the power supply you posted it states "Pentium 4" yet you are running a Core 2 duo?.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*



XiMitchHD said:


> Posted the specs ealier in the thread.


With the exception of the Brand & Model of the most important component, the PSU. Your PSU is poor quality making it a prime suspect.


----------



## XiMitchHD

Not discarding the chance it may be the PSU, there is something else i have experienced. When turning on my computer with the working graphics card in, the computer makes 3 consecutive beeps but when the not working graphics card is in, there is nothing to be heard. Like before, do you think this could be a problem with the BIOS and that it could be out-dated? I'm not really an expert on the inside and outs of computer hardware but i would just like to put this point forward to make sure we don't leave anything out there.

I do have a few spare PSU's in my garage, so maybe tomorrow i will dig them out and inform you the makes and models of them and you can tell me how good the unit is and if its worth fitting in to check.

P.S - I'd just like to thank everyone for the positive feedback your giving  

I couldn't ask for anymore!


----------



## A1tecice

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Look at your motherboard manual under Post and find out what 3 beeps means .


----------



## FlyingScotsman

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

I would definitely update your BIOS, that can do a great many things to help your system. Swapping out the PSU would also be a good idea, given your current brand looking for an alternative is probably a good idea no matter what.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

A Bios update should "ONLY" be done if the update directly addresses the problem(s) you are experiencing. A bad Bios flash can render a Mobo useless.


----------



## FlyingScotsman

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Of course, great care must always be exercised during a BIOS flash so as not to cause great damage, Tyree is absolutely correct. Have you been able to find any previous discussions on whether or not your mobo BIOS has caused such issues for others?


----------



## XiMitchHD

Hi everyone, sorry for not posting yesterday was quite busy. Been in garage about 30 minutes ago to see what PSU i had rooting about in there. Found a couple and these are the pictures:

http://img861.imageshack.us/img861/4508/imag0165b.jpg

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6126/imag0166k.jpg

Thanks everyone ! 

Downloaded LiveUpdater 5 from the Microstar website and this doesn't say i need a BIOS update, also third party software says i do but then i have to pay for it to download it, which i am not doing because i dont know if its coshure as the trusted manufacturer says there isn't any need for a BIOS update.


----------



## Amd_Man

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Do not use or trust third party Motherboard driver updaters. Your 3 quick beeps at startup relates to RAM. Have you added ram too?

Computer has three short beeps as it starts.


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

I have RAM in my system but I am not trying to install anymore. As far as i know, my motherboard will only accept 2gb RAM maximum so theres no need for me to update my RAM. But if the 3 beeps arn't sounding when the new graphics card is installed, whats that got to do about my graphics card not working if its about my RAM?


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

3 beeps could mean your ram is screwed or its a power issue.

Ezcool are one of the worst makes of power supplies. Basically anything that isn't made by seasonic isn't great.

Seasonic make their own plus they make corsair (not the gs or cs models) and xfx pro.

Thermaltake tough power supplies are quite good too.


----------



## Amd_Man

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*



XiMitchHD said:


> I have RAM in my system but I am not trying to install anymore. As far as i know, my motherboard will only accept 2gb RAM maximum so theres no need for me to update my RAM. But if the 3 beeps arn't sounding when the new graphics card is installed, whats that got to do about my graphics card not working if its about my RAM?


I don't make your motherboard or the BIOS. That's what the beep code comes back to. Try contacting your motherboard manufacture and explain your BEEP code to them.


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

The two pictures i posted earlier, which one is the best PSU? Should i try it out?

Also, yes apparently the 3 beeps code could mean i have bad RAM but even so, it has nothing to do with my graphics card right? If the PSU fails to make my motherboard work then i might just go out and buy a new motherboard but i will start asking for suggestions of make and brand when it comes to everything else failing !


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

they are both crap with a capital C


----------



## Amd_Man

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

I wouldn't use either of those power supplies in anything, even my worst enemies PC!


----------



## FlyingScotsman

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

It might be best to get a new, high quality PSU and then run Memtest86+ on each stick of RAM individually. That would remove a faulty power supply from the equation and allow you to see which RAM stick is causing problems.


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Okay, I am now willing to take suggestions of PSU's. Dont want to go over the top in price for eg £60. But if its really worth it and i mean a really good quality power supply that won't need replacing for a good few years then i will buy it. But please keep the prices resonable for the capability they can do please  So in other words, a good quality PSU thats not far to over priced for what it can do !


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

here is a good one for £59.99 you wont find a decent one for any cheaper XFX Pro 550W Core Edition '80 Plus Bronze' Power Supply []


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Okay, wanted to see if i could find it any cheaper then that. What about this:

XFX PRO 750W 80PLUS Bronze Power Supply (XPS-750W-SEW) | eBay


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

it is a used psu.

the last component you want for your pc is a used power supply.


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Okay! Made an executive decision and want to get all new MOTHERBOARD/RAM/CPU AND PSU. Any good deal bundles about anywhere? Or any definiate products i should buy please let me know !


----------



## dai

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

don't look for a psu in a bundle they are always crap units buy it separately

look for asus or gigabyte deals search google

i.e.

Motherboard Cpu Memory Bundle - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at Nextag - Price - Review


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Any one know of any good motherboards I could buy? I use my computer mainly for gaming  Also, the PSU i showed you on eBay has only had 2 weeks maximum use, i contacted the seller earlier. 

Lets assume its brand new, is the PSU a good one? Would it be worth the buy?


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

if it was new yes used no. Never buy a used power supply which you should realise there is an obvious reason why.

asus and gigabyte make the best motherboards. I always buy asus and if I can afford it I buy asus republic of gamers motherboards but they are expensive.


----------



## Amd_Man

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

I agree to never buy a used PSU from a stranger that you don't know! Another thing is $7.50 for that PSU, the fan used in that PSU costs more when new so that sets off red flags to me!


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Okay, going to buy an OCZ PSU. I have read some reviews and even got suggestions from friends about OCZ. Just before I went and bought one, whats yours thoughts on them?? 

Thanks everyone !


----------



## Amd_Man

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

I don't recommend OCZ as they switch manufactures quite frequently leaving their reliablity questionable. Anything Seasonic or Seasonic made are the best. Corsair AX, HX, VX and TX (not the GS line) and XFX are all made by Seasonic and are top qulaity.


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

That's brilliant, needed to know some other makes of PSU's. Going to go an search around for a good deal. How many Watts do you recommend I get? Will 550 do?


----------



## Amd_Man

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

550 watts would be suffecient for what you have now!


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Hows about this one? Corsair Builder Series 500CX 500W PC Power Supply PSU | eBay


----------



## Amd_Man

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

The Corsair builder series are not recommended. The Corsairs I listed above are great units that carry 5 and 7 year warranties (top of the line ones AX and HX have 7 year warranties)


----------



## dai

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Someone please pick me one from these pages?

Power Supplies - 401W - 500W PSUs | Ebuyer.com

Power Supplies - 501 - 600W PSUs | Ebuyer.com

Power Supplies - 601 - 750W PSUs | Ebuyer.com


----------



## dai

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

XFX 550W Core Edition Pro PSU | Ebuyer.com


----------



## XiMitchHD

Thank You Very Much ! Shall confirm later on with you whether or not I will buy it !!

Bought the suggested PSU just this minute for £52.95 brand new on eBay! Should arrive 12th March - 13th March. Will keep everyone posted whether or not this solves my problem. If not, no sweat as looks like I needed a new one from all the comments saying how shabby my PSU was !!  Thanks everyone !


----------



## dai

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

ok post back when you have installed it


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Received my new PSU today and installed it. Everythings working fine, exept for my new graphics card...

Didn't expect it to work but it would have been nice. Back to the drawing board I think. I will most likely buy a new motherboard over the next few weeks.


----------



## dai

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

ask a friend to try the card in their computer to check it before buying a new m/board


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

The card works in my downstairs computer but not in mine. I said this at the start of the thread. Recommended motherboards?


----------



## dai

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

look at asus and gigabyte boards


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Please estimate the price of a good decent board by asus or gigabyte


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

asus and gigabyte boards can range from 75$ to 350$ just like they can go from 75£ to 399£ the rest is upto you as all asus and gigabyte boards are good just some are really good and some are reallly really good like the Asus Rog boards.

Also their technical support is top notch.


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Can you please find me some that are really good?


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

I have already told you they are all good. How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

I've been thinking and for the time being I've decided that I'm not going to buy a new motherboard just yet. 

Yesterday I did an elimination process, I placed in the "BAD" graphics card in and removed one piece of kit at a time e.g. RAM, Wireless card, WINTV card etc etc. Until I was only left with my new PSU, "BAD" Graphics card and the motherboard. There was still no display. And so I therefore conclude that the problem does lie within the motherboard. After the suggestions I have had, I think that the out of date BIOS could be the most likely one and so I am trying to find the newest one! 

Any help I can get would be really appreciated.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

An old BIOS has nothing to do with a graphics card. Your motherboard either has the appropriate slot of it doesn't.

A motherboard BIOS though will determin a cpu that it can take or a make of ram that it can take but not graphics card.


----------



## montiaro

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Just throwing this out there. *Splat*
p4m900m2 ms-7255 do not boot with 9800GT
So apparently your motherboard is not PCI 2.0 or your video card is not backwards compatible either way I didn't read everything fully and it's late but hopefully this helps one of the other techs.


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Thanks Montiaro,

I suppose that does make sense. I have another mothboard in my garage that looks fairly decent and it has more slots than the one I have now but I don't know if its faulty or not. The only problem is that it has no CPU and the one in my motherboard is a different socket. So I might have to buy another CPU from eBay and test it out. If it works, then YIPPEE, but if not then  and I'll have to buy a new motherboard.

Seem like a plan guys??


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

UPDATE: New motherboard doesn't seem to work :L No display what so ever even with my old WORKING graphics card! 

So looks like a new motherboard is in order.. Anyone got any suggestions for a really good motherboard for £80 or under ??


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: New Graphics Card but No Display!!*

Seen as no-body is getting back to be, admin, please mark this thread as solved because Montiaro's idea seems to be plausible. Getting a new motherboard now and I'd like to give a BIG THANKS to EVERYONE that responded and tried to help D


----------

